# New to Dubai



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am from South Africa.

I am working the Jebel Ali Frz.

Is there places here where other South African regularly hang out?

Would love to meet and make new friends here in Dubai.

Gerhard


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi....there a alot of SA's in Dubai.....

Try Zinc, Trilogy, Boudour for night life......

Hope you meet some new people soon. tc


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Tiffany,

Thanks for the info.

Gerhard


----------

